

Amazon Services Hackpad - socmoth
https://hackpad.com/Amazon-Services-xwW1WtHf5y5

======
ultimoo
When I look at such summarized reports of AWS, it occurs to me how mature and
comprehensive their platform is. Does any other commercial cloud vendor offer
such a plethora of services under a single unified umbrella for startups?

Even their prices are extremely competitive when talking about the small to
mid range scale. It is amazing what this company has done in terms of
innovating and bringing frictionless cloud services to individuals with about
$100 in their pocket.

------
onk
Paul, it's tough to do preliminary research on AWS and summarize it so
concisely. Best woud be to start/continue using sets of services and the
nuances and "gotchas" you noted will become clearer. Particularly EC2. For
example, here are some points you noted followed by --> some clarifications:

* Lots of different sizes for cpus. --> Virtual servers come in many configurations. Choose based on the combination of CPU, RAM and disk I/O required.

* Only scales down to 40 dollars a month. --> t1.micro instances are $15/month. m1.small instances are $40/month or as low as $25/month with reserved instances (amortized over 1 year) or even less than $25/month with spot instances.

* If you reboot it, the data will disappear. --> No. Data is not lost on reboot. Most instances have two types of storage: EBS and Instance Store. The Instance Store data is lost when instances are powered off. EBS and Instance Store data survives across reboots. Understanding the difference between a rebot and a power-off is important.

* Firewall is turned on by default so you can't connect to it. Have to turn that off. --> Clearer would be to say firewall ports need to be opened to support the services you need (such as SSH/RDP, HTTP, etc.).

* The name of it changes on reboot. No. The DNS name, external IP and internal AWS IP are preserved across reboots. They are lost when an instance is powered off. (See above.)

* Use the IPs which amazon gives away for free. --> AWS limits you to 5 Elastic IP addresses (for the most part). You can (for the most part) avoid using Elastic IPs by using the public DNS of the instances, often in conjunction with your own domain DNS. For example, a database server might resolve like so:
    
    
        db1.example.com (your domain)
        |-> ec2-12-34-56-789.compute-1.amazonaws.com (public AWS DNS)
            |-> 12.34.56.789 (public IP if you are outside of AWS)
            |-> 10.11.12.13 (internal AWS IP if you are inside AWS)
    

Enjoy the learning experience. It will take some time for it to all sink in.

~~~
socmoth
Oh, I've been using EC2 + S3 for five years (2007). I was looking in to the
newer stuff (beanstalk, dynamodb).

Please add your feedback to the details pads so other people can use it in the
future. That is why I posted it on hackpad and not my blog.

EDIT: thanks for the feedback.

Sorry if I wasn't clear of the purpose. I don't love the Amazon documentation
and wish people would use Hackpad instead because it would be more up to date.

This is my effort to bootstrap that step by providing and overview and details
rather than googling old blog entries ever time I want to setup EC2 with
ubuntu.

~~~
jeffbarr
Do you have any specific criticisms of our documentation that I can pass along
to our team? Do you want more, less, or something different? Feel free to post
or contact me via the email address in my profile.

------
jaytaylor
This is a nice demonstration of where HackPad shines.

Also, here is my favorite HackPad easter-egg:

    
    
        If you want to create a hackpad with a nice url, just go to
        http://hackpad.com/<AnythingYouWant>, and it will create a new pad
        with that URL instead of an [ugly] random hash.

------
Kudos
I tried clicking through on the "Details, criticism, and gotchas" links only
to get that overlay asking me to "Join the conversation" when I got there, and
again when I got back each time. What an asshole move.

~~~
kofman
Thanks for the feedback - we'll get this fixed.

------
brennenHN
Great research, but browsing this I got the "Join the conversation" popup
every time I changed pages. Super, super frustrating and made me stop reading
pretty quickly. Left a bad taste in my mouth about hackpad.

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Created after 2000 and has hack or related terms in the url? no thanks. I also
dislike that it hijacks my browser middle mouse button; I can't open up the
links in new tabs.

Just use a wiki..

------
whirlycott1
On the monitoring side, we're shortly moving into private beta for
Stackdriver. Ping me if you want early access. @whirlycott

~~~
socmoth
You think it might be worth starting a competitors page for each service?

~~~
whirlycott1
Certainly, there's a whole ecosystem of add-on services for AWS that improve
the whole experience.

